# netkit-ftpd access

## multix

Hi!

I installed netkit-ftpd, which installed xinted too.

I enabled (disable = no) in /etc/xinetd.d/ftp the daemon.

I started xinetd.

When I try to login remotely, I get a permisison denied.

What other configuration piece am I missing perhaps?

Thank you,

  R

----------

## multix

a gentle... bump!

----------

## multix

I can FTP from localhost to localhost, but not from a different IP.

xinet.d has this config:

```

service ftp

{

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd

        disable                 = no

}

```

am I missing something? perhaps in pam.d?

----------

## multix

bump...

----------

## Hu

What does the relevant log say about the attempt?

----------

## multix

I finally figured this out casually, I had to remove the logging option from ftpd, that is:

```

service ftp

{

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd

}

```

Instead of the original

```
        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd -l

```

I don't really understand, because -l is a documented ftpd option. Perhaps it has problems with my logging daemon? I use syslog-ng

----------

